# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  επισκευη ενισχυτη Rotel

## aalekos

Πριν απο λιγες μερες εφτασε στα χερια μου ενας ενισχυτης της rotel μοντελο RA-820.Μη γνωριζοντας τιποτα εψαξα και βρηκα οτι αποδηδει 25w rms ανα καναλι.Τον δοκιμασα κι εχει το εξεις προβλημα.Οταν παιζει ξαφνηκα χανετε ο ηχος και αν κουνησω το ποντεσιομετρο της εντασης ή αν τον χτυπησω και ταρακουνηθει επανερχετε.Εψαξα για ψυχρες κολισεις και καλου κακου τις ξανακανα απ την αρχη  αλλα εξασκολουθει να κανει τα ιδια.Υποπτευομε οτι φταιει το ποντεσιομετρο της εντασης.Να σημιωθει οτι ηταν αρκετα χρονια σ ενα υπογειο οποτε για ολα ευθυνετε η υγρασια.Ακουω τη γνωμη σας για το τι να κανω!Αξιζει ν ασχοληθω ή να τον βαλω στην ακρη?Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## xrhstos1978

Καθαρισες το ποτενσιομετρο?

----------


## aalekos

Ναι ενοειτε!Αλλα παλι τα ιδια...

----------


## KOKAR

άλλαξε το ποτενσιόμετρο .

----------


## aalekos

Κι εγω αυτο λεω για την ωρα...Απλα αν μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν αξιζει αυτο το μηχανηματακι,για να αλλαξω πυκνωτες και κυριως αντιστασεις μιας και η υγρασια θα τις εχει επηρεαση.

----------


## KOKAR

άλλαξε μόνο τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές

----------


## aalekos

Οι αντιστασεις δεν επιρεαζονται απο την υγρασια?Δε θα πρεπε να τις αλλαξω κι αυτες?

----------


## KOKAR

τις αντιστάσεις δεν χρειάζεται να τις αλλάξεις
το πρόβλημα με τους πυκνωτές είναι οτι με τα χρόνια "στεγνώνουν" για αυτό
χρειάζεται να αντικατασταθεί

----------


## east electronics

ολα τα rotel  αξιζει να επικευαστουν  εστω και αν ειναι χαμηλης ισχυος ο  συγκεκριμενος ειναι σχεδον 2χ50 κια ειναι καταπληκτικο μηχανημα 

δουλευει  με απλοτηατ και ακριβεια  και με λιγη βοηθεια  μπορει ευκολα να αγγιξει τα ορια του high end 

service manual  υπαρχει  .... αν θες γραψε να στο στειλω  και  σε αυτη την ηλικια μαλλον πρειπει να ακολουθησεις την συμβουλη του κοκαρου και να αλλαξεις ηλεκτρολυτικους 

το συγκεκριμενο σηκωνει παρα πολλες βελτιωσεις σε οτι αφορα την ποιοτητα του

----------


## aalekos

Πολυ ενδιαφερον!Και να φανταστεις το παλικαρι που τα δωσε τα χε για πεταμα...Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει manual παραμονο κατι που βρηκα στο ιντερνετ.Αν εχεις και σου ειναι ευκολο να μου το δωσεις θα με βολευε!Η πρωτη δουλεια λοιπον να αλαχτουν ολοι οι ηλεκτρολιτυκοι(που το σχημα τους χωρις σχισμες επανω μαρτυραει την ηλικια τους).Σ ενα αλλο θεμα καποιος ειχε αναφερει οτι οι αντιστασεις αν ειναι ακτεθημενες σε υγρασια πιθανον να αλλαξουν τιμη(προς τα κατω φανταζομαι).Βεβαια το να αλλαχτουν ολες οι αντιστασεις ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα αλλα αν εινια απαρετητο θα το κανω.Τι λες κι εσυ?Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!

----------


## east electronics

στειλε ενα μαιλ

----------


## east electronics

υπαρχει και ενα ποστ στην κατηγορια ηχος .... vintage amplifier repair upgrade manual 

 οτι χρειαστεις θα το βρεις εκει

----------


## aalekos

Ευχαριστω πολυ!Αλλα ο ενισχυτης που εχω μαλον ειναι πιο παλιος ή κατι τετοιο.Η πλακετα ειναι στενομακρη κι οχι σαν αυτη που διχνει στο manual και προφανως υπαρχουν κι αλλες διαφορες...

----------


## aalekos

συγκεκριμενα η πλακετα μου γραφει TH-AF-131 ενω η πλακετα στο manual γραφει TH-AF-153

----------


## east electronics

OK  ΔΕΝ αλλαζει κατι ....παλι τα ιδια ισχυουν ...ποτενσιομετρο ηλεκτρολυτικοι οτι λελει το μανουαλ οσοσ αντεχει η τσεπη σου κλπ κλπ κλπ 

ανεβασε και καμμια φωτο

----------


## aalekos

Δες απο πανω πως ειναι τοποθετημενη η πλακετα..Δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη η φοτο επιδει ειναι απο κινητο...

----------


## east electronics

μαλιστα  δες το

----------


## KOKAR

και ένα καθάρισμα στους διακόπτες επιλογείς επιβάλετε...

----------


## east electronics

πολυ σωστα

----------


## aalekos

Το σπρει επαφων επιτρεπετε?Γιατι καποιοι διαφωνουν...

----------


## east electronics

εχει και αυτο μια διαδικασια

----------


## aalekos

Τι ενοεις?Αν πλυνω τους διακοπτες με σπρει επαφων υπαρχει περπτωση να παθουν ζημια?Τι ειναι κλυτερο?Μονο φυσιγμα?

----------


## aalekos

σχετικα με τους πυκνωτες του τροφοδοτικου,να βαλω ιδιους η μεγαλυτερους?

----------


## Thanos10

Αν εχεις χωρο βαλε μεγαλυτερους.

----------


## east electronics

μεγαλυτεροι βοηθανε αλλα οχι ακροτητες ...δλδ αν πας απο 2Χ4700 στα 2Χ10000 ειναι καλα αν πας παραπανω θελεις και αλλη ανορθωση και δεν εχει και ιδιαιτερο νοημα

το σπρευ θελει προσοχη στην επιλογη  και στη διαχειριση 

τα καθαριστικα επαφων εχουν πολυ λαδι η πολυ καθαρο πετρελαιο μεσα και αυτο μακροπροθεσμα λειτουργει σαν μαγνητης με την σκονη και καταστρεφει τα πλαστικα μερη του διακοπτη  αρα μετα απο ενα τετοιο σπρευ πρεπει να ξεπλενουμε με σπρευ  βενζινης που ξεραινη ομως την αισθηση του διακοπτη ....

τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω αρχισει να χρησιμοποιω WD40 το οποιο ειναι ακαταληλο για επαφες αλλα εχει ισχυρη καθαριστικη και λιπαντικη δραση  μετα απο αυτο ομω ξεπλενω με σρευ αιθερα το οποιο ξεπλενει το   WD40 χωρις να ξεραινει το διακοπτη 

ειναι ακομα υπο δοκιμη  αλλα δειχνει να λειτουργει παρα πολυ καλα ....

αυτα

----------


## klik

Σάκη απο αντοχή πως παει το ποτενσιόμετρο με καθάρισμα μόνο; 
Δηλαδή η ελαστικότητα στην μεσαία επαφή που έχει περιοριστεί δεν κάνει χαζομάρες με την στάθμη του ήχου μετά απο λίγο καιρό πάλι; 

(Εχω κάτι παράξενα ποτενσιόμετρα σε έναν ενισχυτή και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να αρκεστώ στο καθάρισμα...)

----------


## east electronics

θα με παρεις τηλεφωνο απο το κινητο σου και την ωρα που μιλαμε θα πλησιασεις το κινητο στο ποτενσιομετρο .... 

ετσι θα  ξερω ακριβως ποση φθορα εχει το ποτενσιομετρο σου  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## klik

Κατατοπιστικότατος (όπως πάντα  :Ψώνιο: ) :Biggrin: . Ευχαριστώ :Applause:

----------


## aalekos

Αποστολη εξετελεστει!Ο Rotel δουλευει ρολοι!Αλαξα ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτηκους πυκνωτες εκτος απο δυο που ηταν 8μF και δε βρηκα.Μαλιστα λογο λαθους του silk screen layout ο C905 εσκασε!Το silk screen layout ειχε λαθος πολικοτητα.Στο τροφοδοτικο εβαλα παλι 4700μF μιας και οι 6800μF καταργηθηκαν και τα 10000μF μου φανηκαν πολλα.Δεν ειδα εγκερως την απαντηση σχετικα μ αυτο...
  Τελικα η αιτια τον διακοπων του ηχου με το κουνιμα δεν ηταν το ποντεσιομετρο του volume.Το καλοδιο της γειωσης που πηγαινε στο σασι δεν εκανε καλη επαφη.Ετσι εβαλα ενα κος και το βιδωσα σε μια βιδα και ολα οκ!Ακομα αλλαξα τριμερακια και ρυθμισα το ρευμα ηρεμιας συμφωνα με το manual του Σακη.Ποντεσιομετρα δεν αλλαξα γιατι δε βρηκα ιδια.Απλα τα καθαρισα,μονο με αερα,οπως και τους διακοπτες γιατι ειχα αμφηβολιες για τα σπρει.
  Ο ηχος του ειναι αρκετα καλος για τα χρονια του και για οικιακη χρηση ειναι οτι πρεπει!Νομιζω πως οφηλω σ ολους οσους βοηθησαν ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## east electronics

> Κατατοπιστικότατος (όπως πάντα ). Ευχαριστώ


παρακαλω ...την επ[ομενη φορα θα σου δωσω και το ειδικο κινητο για αυτη την δουλεια ...090 χε χε χε

----------


## Thanos10

Για τον 8μF βαλε εναν 10μF.

----------


## aalekos

Κι αν ειναι σε φιλτρο?Δυο μF μεγαλυτερος δε θα χει διαφορα?Βασικα τωρα τον εκλεισα κι αν δε παρουσιασει αλλο προβλημα δε τον ξανανοιγω.Αν τον ανοιξω και δω ποιοι πυκνωτες ειναι 8 μF θα κοιταξω στο manual τι δουλεια κανουν και θα πραξω αναλογως...

----------


## Thanos10

Μαλλον στην πορεια του σηματος πρεπει να ειναι.
Για φιλτρο δεν θα ειχε τοσο μεγαλο πυκνωτη δες ομως.

----------


## KOKAR

> Κι αν ειναι σε φιλτρο?Δυο μF μεγαλυτερος δε θα χει διαφορα?Βασικα τωρα τον εκλεισα κι αν δε παρουσιασει αλλο προβλημα δε τον ξανανοιγω.Αν τον ανοιξω και δω ποιοι πυκνωτες ειναι 8 μF θα κοιταξω στο manual τι δουλεια κανουν και θα πραξω αναλογως...


οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές έχουν μεγάλες ανοχές, βαλε τον 10μF 
και θα είσαι οκ.
Μπορείς να βάλεις και δυο παράλληλα, ενας 4,7μF και έναν 3,3μF που 
σε ΑΘΡΟΙΣΜΑ είναι 8μF

----------


## itta-vitta

Ο ενισχυτής αυτός είναι πολύ καλό κομμάτι. Το 1980 το περιοδικό "ήχος" τον είχε βγάλει 2ο ή 3ο στα τεστ. Το περιοδικό το έχω ακόμη αλλά είναι μαζεμένο με άλλα. Αν κάποια στιγμη το βρώ θα ανεβάσω το σχετικό δημοσίευμα. Τον έχει ένας φίλος μου και ακόμη δουλεύει. Ήθελα να τον πάρω κι εγώ αλλά τελικά πήρα τον RA-1000 με το ενσωματομένο εκουαλάιζερ των 8 περιοχών, ισχύος 2Χ40 βαττ RMS (flat με το εκουαλάιζερ στο οφφ), τον οποίο ο "ηχος" είχε βγάλει 1ο στα τεστ. Τελικά η φθορά από τη μη χρήση είναι μεγαλύτερη από τη φθορά από τη χρήση.

----------


## aalekos

θα βαλω τους δυο παραληλα για να ειμαι στα 8...Τριτος ε?Κοιτα να δεις και ο τυπος ηθελε να τον πεταξει!Βεβαια απο τοτε τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει κι εχουν βγει καλυτερα μηχανηματα νομιζω... Οντως η μη χρηση προκαλει μεγαλυτερες φθορες...

----------


## papkir

μπραβο παιδια πολυ χαρηκα που και καποιος αλλος εχει τον ιδιο ενισχυτη , αν ειναι ευκολο θα ηθελα κι εγω το σερβις μανουαλ η το σχηματικο , γιατι κι εγω εχω εναν ρα-820 αχ ξεχασμενο και σκετομαι να τον επισκευασω , βεβαια ο δικος μου ειναι νεκρος αλλα πιστευω οτι αξιζει μια προσπαθεια για ...ανασταση
ευχαριστω

----------

